# How much is my 66 GTO worth?



## paly57 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am the original owner of a 1966 GTO and I sometimes think that I might want to sell it. The problem is that I have no idea of what it is worth. From what I have seen on ebay motors I have a very rough idea but there are so many variables to consider I don't feel confident in my estimate.

Does anyone have any recommendations on other sources of data that I could use to get a better idea of the value of my 66?

389, 4bbl, 4speed, 99%original not rebuilt
repainted with some scratches (one large gouge) in paint
Over 180,000 miles 
Garaged for all but 3 years.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NADA or Manheim Gold on the internet will give you ballpark figures. The most accurate way to find out what it's worth is to find out what it sells for: on ebay! Put it on ebay with a reserve and see what the market will bear. Prices have softened a bit in this economy, but they have softened on everything else, too. My advice: Don't even think about selling the car unless you are certain you will never be able to drive it again or want to drive it again. I guarantee that you will regret it!!! It's a beuty, and I would hold on to it!!! 
Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> NADA or Manheim Gold on the internet will give you ballpark figures. The most accurate way to find out what it's worth is to find out what it sells for: on ebay! Put it on ebay with a reserve and see what the market will bear. Prices have softened a bit in this economy, but they have softened on everything else, too. My advice: Don't even think about selling the car unless you are certain you will never be able to drive it again or want to drive it again. I guarantee that you will regret it!!! It's a beuty, and I would hold on to it!!!
> Jeff


:agree:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

One big advantage you have is you are the original owner. This category of cars usually bring more money because you know everything about the car and pass that information along to buyers.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't ssell it ...you'll be sorry !! But If you decide to , let us know first! Seriously, alot depends on the true condition of the body, rust, dents etc are all fixable, but it is VERY rare to find one that looks factory. I have been looking. Post some pics, the car looks sweet. Eric


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

No one ever WANTS to sell a goat. Usually they NEED to sell. DONT DO IT..........


----------



## jonesgto66 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im with Teamwoody72, no one wants to sell a Goat, youll be so sorry later. no mater what the price is its not enough! Never is!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> One big advantage you have is you are the* original owner. * This category of cars usually bring more money because you know everything about the car and pass that information along to buyers.


:agree
That alone should add 15-25% to the value of the car. :cheers


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

tried manhiem gold for 1966 gto. no choice for gto's?


----------



## 66GTO7.5L (Jan 8, 2009)

Ebay seems to have gone 'wholesale' and I am sure that is due to the economy. There are some muscle car/collector selling sites online that have a better representation as to market value. They are sites that cater to true enthusiasts that are willing to pay what Goats are really worth. I even read where a member of GTOAA paid either $53k or $63k for an original, excellent shape '66 or '67 if I remember correctly. I, too, would recommend you keep it and drive it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

auburnconsulting said:


> tried manhiem gold for 1966 gto. no choice for gto's?


Manheim PA is a Dealer only auto auction. You must be a licensed dealer to bid.


----------



## steven yaxley (Jan 4, 2011)

*help*

i just got a 1965 gto from my grandfather in his will. im stuck in a hard place. i have no idea how much it would cost for insurance. and its not in perfect condition. i could never sell it unless it was th only way to save one of my children but i have no idea what to do with the vehicle because i have a suspended license that should be taken care of soon but i dont know if i could afford the auto insurance and to keep it running. anyone got any ideas/ suggestions:confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Park it until you can afford to run it..... If you have a suspended license, insurance may be expensive. Talk to your agent...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree keep it ....it's money in the bank and will only increase in value if the economy ever recovers, if you have a son or daughter that shows an interest could be a good bonding experience and pass along the love for pontiacs to a new generation.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep it in storage, and keep it inside. Outside storage KILLS these cars. You are extremely lucky to have had a family member that thaought enough of you to leave you his GTO. That car will give you wonderful memories of your grandpa later on, believe me. After you get your license back, because you ARE going to "get it together", you'll find that speciallized "collector car insurance" is very affordable: I'm paying less than $150 per year for each of my GTO's, and that's full coverage, theft, and fire. Only thing is, there is a 5000 mile a year driviing limit. So take heart, store the car properly, and as said, it is way BETTER than money in the bank. Take care.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Insurance policies are also custom tailorable. You can inexpensively insure that GTO while it is in storage with conditions that it not be driven. That covers it from acts of God through theft.

Wish someone in my family had been thoughtful enough to buy a musclecar new and left it to me when I was old enough to appreciate it. 

Good luck OP. :cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Look in the phone book for places that appraise classic cars. With being the org owner, it will be worth more. It is a good idea to do anyway to get an insurance value.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

call Grundy- Grundy Worldwide they will write a policy for agreed value of the car as a collector item at a very reasonable rate- put it in your wifes name until you get your license back- OR store it until you get the license


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't sell it. I am 26 and just bought my first 66 GTO, and couldn't imagine parting with it especially if I were the original owner.

I have my 66 GTO insured through State Farm with an agreed value policy for $100 a month, but there isn't a mileage limit, and I have 2 at fault accidents which is why it's so high. I daily drive it when there isn't salt on the road, because they are supposed to be driven.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I would keep it, I had to offers to sale my 65 and I really need the money, I was going to sale the car but my 17 year old daughter protested and pointed out that we may not be able to get another one,
GTOs just dont fall into your lap to often and they are a time machine that you can ejoy with the whole family.
Classic car issurance is a good deal. I would agree with Grundy, I am changing over to Grundy so my daughter can drive the car too, She loves to cruise the thing around when ever she can.
Good luck


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

also with State Farm...22.00 a month 20K stated value with 3000 mile limit for our short Michigan driving season....also have an 18 YO daughter that has claimed the car and loves to drive it...KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY!!!


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

:agree x 2 on the state farm that is who i use for all my cars trucks even changed my 05 flht over to them they are very competitive


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree X 3 with state farm. I have 2 cars, a truck, the GTO(stated value), a classic VW, the Harley and it's less then a hundred a month. No tickets for decades though.

...and you CAN'T sell grandpa's GTO, that just wouldn't be right!! You might think it's the right thing to do right now, but 20-30 years from now you would be sooooo kickin your own butt!! Plus, it's only going to be worth more and more the longer you own it. If you need a place to store it, I have room.


----------

